# Stoner Rock



## rockthebox (Nov 2, 2007)

Keepin it real with some good rock, The Answer. This band's out of the UK and they freakin' rock! My boy at fontana turned me on to them, I guess the have a new cd coming out early next year called Rise...can't wait. If you're into rock I suggest giving this a shot The Answer
peace


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Nov 2, 2007)

Is this a few words from our sponsor?


----------

